

Forget the TechCrunch Launch - jayro
http://www.codusoperandi.com/posts/forget-the-techcrunch-launch

======
fookyong
I see this type of argument often and I think it misses the point. The
argument is:

 _"Techcrunch will send you un-engaged traffic. Nobody from Techcrunch is
going to actually buy your product"_

Which is used to persuade people that the "Techcrunch Launch" is not useful.

Wrong.

What Techcrunch can do for you - in one fell swoop - is declare that you've
_arrived_. You get instant exposure across its audience - many of whom run
tech blogs themselves, and I'm guessing a whole bunch of investors / VCs too.
It's strategically useful to get in front of those eyeballs, whether you ship
a single unit or not. That is PR. Yes it will die down almost instantly. But
for a moment, you were in front of a ton of people. There is immense value in
that.

People are confusing marketing with PR. They are not one and the same.

See Techcrunch as PR and personally, I think it's invaluable. It's not
something I would invest much resources in because it seems like too much of a
crapshoot, but it's definitely _not_ something I'd poo-poo with a bunch of
hand-waving about the psychological impact or "not being ready" _.

_ hint: you're NEVER ready for massive PR.

------
JofArnold
I agree with fookyong - we met our investor as the consequence of a techcrunch
article.

The comments about the traffic can be true depending on your product... But if
you are launching a virtual child's doll company aimed at 3yos on TC you'd
expect that in the same way you'd expect poor conversions if you were
launching an AWS deployment service on a football blog.

------
alain94040
The author would be more credible if he had been through a techcrunch launch
himself. While he makes valid points in theory, I didn't read any first-hand
experience that would make this blog post a must read.

~~~
jayro
Actually, I have been through it, which I linked to at the beginning of the
second paragraph. But I suppose I should have been more explicit about it.
Anyway, here's a link to the TechCrunch write-up:
[http://techcrunch.com/2006/10/11/preezo-enters-online-
office...](http://techcrunch.com/2006/10/11/preezo-enters-online-office-race/)

